# Looking for information 1910 Board track racer.



## jasny (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently found this bike in a bike shop and scooped it up.  I live next to and attended Rutgers University and was so excited.  The only information I could find was the following record of the companies incorporation.

"Incorporated 1905,  Middlesex Motor Company,  New Brunswick, N.J. ; to manufacture automobiles, motor cars, Bicycles and bicycle parts; capital, $50,000.  Incorporators: H. Clark Saunders, Louis A. Voorhees and Charles A. White."

I do have the other parts, but removed them for restoration and cleaning.  No part or the frame has any name, number, or marking on it other then the head badge.

I am looking for the following:

1. Any information one has to share
2. How to locate a proper seat as it was not included
3. How to get proper racing bars, as mine are bent a little.

Here are the pics,














Thank You,

Jay


----------



## kunzog (Feb 7, 2010)

"Board Track Racer" is a term that has become over used lately. It seems that everyone that has an early bike likes that term. I have seen English 3 speeds, custom Chinese motored bikes and balloon tired bikes with upside down handle bars called by that term. Maybe "Track Bike" or" Racer" would be more appropriate. Your bike is indeed interesting and deserves restoration. Try this website.          http://www.classicrendezvous.com/


----------



## jasny (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank You for your help. I was going to send it to cyclart for a restoration.  I have not done so well in finding parts, and they seem to be pretty connected. I will post after pictures.   Now I will call it a track bike or racer, thanks again, Jay


----------



## rustNspokes (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool head badge on that frame. I'd say once you get the frame repaired that should make a great looking bicycle. It would make a cool racer replica if that's what your going for.


----------



## Rus Tea (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't forget to look into the archives at Rutgers since the school has a very early history in athletics.  The steep angle of the head would seem to confirm that it may have been built for sporting purposes.  Check the archives and the areas historic societies, you may turn up some info via local clubs.  I'm also a NJ residient and I was suprised to find that my town had a club that regularly raced in the teen's and 20's.  Good luck and be sure to post some pix of the finished project.


----------



## jasny (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank You.  I just refinished the rims.  The parts are out for nickel plating.  It did need tires and a seat, they are in transit, and the only part with a name on it were the Torrington pedals, they were mismatched, and I just traded one for the correct matching other.   At this point,  I am considering sending  the frame to Cyclart for straightening and repair.  My local shop is a master at restorations. He has a book of things that look like they were run over by cars and left to rust for decades in fields, and he brought them back to life.  But the frame is so bent and cracked, I am not sure he has a jig. Although I have seen a torch running in back, and his pin striping is excellent.  Not sure yet on what to do with the frame restoration, any suggestions anyone?


----------



## sam (Feb 15, 2010)

If your shop has a torch--I say talk to them.In fact,two torches would be better than one.These frames I bet have internal luggs.Take a look inside the head tube.Do you see the ends of the tubes insirted and flatten or fishmounthed inside the head tube.This is the internal lugg.(or s short piece of tube inside the top&down tube to reimforce the joint.The bend is just where the lugg stopps.The top & down tube must be heated at the bend and the head pulled back in place.A few other things also need to happen to take out the wrinkles etc before painting.Old steel frames can take a lot more than you might think.And always mort than any modern frame.


----------

